# Britain's oldest fishing boat - Ripple



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Noticed this in The Times today:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2658207.ece

Here's a bit more detail:
http://www.newlyn.info/content/view/610/44/

Martin


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Pictures in my gallery, along with a memorial to lost fishermen.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Thankyou to you for making this posting,
Really interesting article,

Cheers


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

What about the Isabella Fortuna, built at Arbroath in 1890, fully restored as a fishing vessel, altho not registered as one nowadays....


----------

